# Open evening tomorrow. What should I ask?



## missk1989

We are going to an open evening tomorrow and I have no idea what to expect. Is there anything I should be asking?


----------



## helloeveryone

How did your open evening go .....


----------



## missk1989

Really well thanks.We can away feeling really hopeful and wanting to do it more than before. I am just waiting for someone to ring me and make an appointment for a home visit now. EEEEKkk!!! 
I am very excited about the whole thing and inpatient to get started.


----------



## helloeveryone

missk1989 said:


> Really well thanks.We can away feeling really hopeful and wanting to do it more than before. I am just waiting for someone to ring me and make an appointment for a home visit now. EEEEKkk!!!
> I am very excited about the whole thing and inpatient to get started.

Glad it all went well,
I remember my home visit well, so excited so many questions I was hoping to get answers for. 
Hope they ring you soon..
Update when you can x
Also any questions feel free to ask me, I might be able to help you.


----------



## missk1989

Well they finally rang us yesterday. It wasn't a very positive phone call. I told her we work full time so are not available during the day and she said that because we are an hour away they wont do evening visits and that we had to be more flexible. I explained that for this initial visit my DH could not get away before 4pm but we will be more flexible when things actually get going. She was not happy and said she would ring back in 5 mins with a date once she had spoken to her colleague who will also be coming. She rang back 2 hours later and said "if we are willing to wait" they will come out at 4pm on the 13th, if not they wouldn't come at all, (wasn't actually said but implied). I agreed to the date but it is a bad day for us really. I am supposed to be doing a night class at 6pm 45mins from home! I could get out of it but was hoping to have the week before off as it is my birthday. Looks like I will have to work 9-9 on my birthday to be able to attend the initial visit.
Any idea how long it will last? It has put a bit of a downer on the whole thing tbh.


----------



## helloeveryone

Sorry your 1st phone call didn't go to well, but it's good they are still meeting you.
Your 1st visit might take a long time if you ask lots of questions, that I am sure you have lots of.
My 1st visit went really well, I can't remember how long it took, but I had a long list of questions.
I am fostering not adopting, so a little bit of a difference, but they still do all the same checks.
I remember feeling so excited to getting started, but it was a scary time as well. Because it was some think I really wanted to do.
And now that I am approved and fostering it is just as I imagined it would be. ( so far....)

Hope your 1st visit goes well..


----------



## missk1989

Thanks. I will just celebrate my birthday another day I guess and have the night of the visit off. It is going to be a hectic week and I dont want to make it any harder.


----------

